# Fun with meat cleavers and axes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Man charged in meat cleaver assault
*
A contract worker from Anchorage was assaulted with a meat cleaver as he worked on a fire prevention system at the school in Teller, Alaska State Troopers said. Guy Robinson, 28, needed stitches to close cuts he suffered when he was attacked by Shawn Pushruk, 19, who was charged with assault.
Teller, population 263, is 72 miles northwest of Nome on the Seward Peninsula. It has one school, the James C. Isabell School, for grades kindergarten through 12. The school on Monday had scheduled a photo day and extra people were in the building for family pictures, said trooper spokesman Greg Wilkinson. The school is a community gathering point but officers do not know why Pushruk was there. Robinson was working on a control panel just inside the front door when he detected someone behind him, Wilkinson said.
Robinson told troopers that Pushruk asked what he was doing. "The next thing he knows, Shawn Pushruk's hitting him in the back," Wilkinson said. Pushruk had been drinking alcohol, Wilkinson said. Robinson fled down the hall and locked himself in the school office. The teen left the building and chased another person with the cleaver and a knife. Troopers said he threatened a third person with the cleaver and threw a large rock at him. He also stabbed his uncle's dog while it was on a chain. Troopers from Nome tracked Pushruk to an abandoned Teller house. He was transported to Anvil Mountain Correctional Center to await arraignment in Nome Superior Court. Robinson was treated at the Teller Clinic with eight stitches before boarding a plane back to Anchorage, Wilkinson said.

:xbones: :xbones: :xbones:

*Wife accused of chasing husband with ax*

Police said a couple were arguing about their marriage when the wife grabbed an ax and charged at her husband, chasing him around the house. The ax is considered a collector's item and is used for display, but investigators said it has a very sharp blade and is capable of causing serious injury or death. Linda Masse, 50, defended herself in court Monday and called the ax a toy. "I didn't threaten him or to kill him or anything," she said. Investigators said that the couple had been drinking, and Masse's husband told her that he wanted to leave her. The argument then became violent, police said. Police said that while chasing her husband, Masse destroyed several things inside their home, including a glass door and his car. Her husband ran to a neighbor's house, where he locked the door and called police.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

What is wrong with people?:voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Austrian man separates from wife and ring finger *
2 hours, 51 minutes ago

A Viennese man cut off his ring finger and presented the digit, still holding his wedding band, to his ex-wife after an acrimonious divorce, Austrian news agency APA reported Tuesday.

Charged with dangerous harassment and assault for the act, he told a preliminary hearing he did not regret having cut off the finger and had chosen deliberately not to reattach it.

"It was an act of breaking free," the man was quoted as saying. He did not miss his finger, could work well without it and did not plan on getting married again anyway, he said.

 :voorhees:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Sheesh, I have heard of giving your spouse the finger, but that's taking it to an all new level!


----------

